# Cant Burn DVD... even as root!



## dantavious (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
I keep getting the error message when attempting to burn data to a dvd.


```
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0 /tmp/data.file 
:-( unable to CAMGETPASSTHRU for /dev/cd0: Inappropriate ioctl for device


beast# ls -la /dev/cd* /dev/xpt* /dev/pass*
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator    0, 100 Jul 25 16:33 /dev/cd0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            3 Jul 25 20:33 /dev/cdrom -> cd0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator    0,  99 Jul 25 16:33 /dev/pass0
crw-------  1 root  operator    0, 140 Jul 25 20:38 /dev/pass1
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator    0,  78 Jul 25 20:33 /dev/xpt0

beast# kldstat |grep cam
34    1 0xc1846000 4f1c     atapicam.ko

 beast# uname -a
FreeBSD beast 8.0-BETA2 FreeBSD 8.0-BETA
```
Any ideas?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 26, 2009)

try 

```
$ burncd dvdrw /path-to/dvd.iso
```

This will write dvd to /dev/acd0


----------



## ale (Jul 26, 2009)

dantavious said:
			
		

> ```
> growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0 /tmp/data.file
> ```
> Any ideas?


Didn't you missed a "="?

```
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0[color=red][B]=[/B][/color]/tmp/data.file
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 26, 2009)

ale is correct. I didn't noticed that 


```
$ growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0=/path/to/image.iso
```
to burn ISO


```
$ growisofs -Z /dev/cd0 -R -J /some/files
$ growisofs -M /dev/cd0 -R -J /some/more/files
$ growisofs -M /dev/cd0=/dev/zero
```
1) cmd will burn files to disk in /some/files dir
2) cmd will apped files to disk
3) cmd is nessacery only if you use 2nd cmd... it will finalize dvd

more info:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195


----------

